# Mbu puffer and 9 frontosas



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wacth in HD


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool johnny, thats one of the cutest puffers ever lol


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

That is a beauty nice video


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice puffer..thanks for the share...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i threw in celery for my frontosas today the mbu like that too LOL


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

that doesnt seem like a safe mix - i wouldnt expect that would work! but why celery for the frontosa's? there carnivores!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ive read that the like veggies like peas and stuff celery i know the wife putt it in there and its all gone lol


----------



## Kat in BC (Feb 19, 2011)

Great video. Looked at the others also.


----------

